# Photoshoot Software



## kipalari (Jan 20, 2008)

What are some types of software that can be used during photoshoots that automatically upload photos to a computer to preview? Thank you for your time. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## skieur (Jan 20, 2008)

With one click you can have Web shots which is a free online program to upload to your computer, use the photo album programs that are generally free from Corel, Adobe, and other photoeditors with their programs.  You may also be able to do that with the software that came with your camera.

skieur


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 20, 2008)

it should come with your camera...
It's called tethered shooting.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 22, 2008)

Sideburns said:


> it should come with your camera...
> It's called tethered shooting.



But you'd be surprised how often it doesn't. That said it's usually manufacturer specific, meaning manufacturers usually make one for the camera, but I am sure there's 3rd party ones too.

Nikon's is called Camera Control Pro


----------

